# Military police..training...what its like?



## lpolnick11 (20 Jan 2005)

Hi. im in the Reserves currently and am planning on joining the RCMP. Someone at my unit mentioned the MP's which i had neglected to consider. I was wondering what kind of training they do(reserve or reg) and what its like to be an MP. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Poppa (20 Jan 2005)

Alot of the answers your looking for have been covered. If you want detailed info feel free to pm me.


----------



## PlatoonWatchdog (26 Jan 2005)

MP Training is pretty good and is routinely updated and revised to remain in tune with current issues, laws and comparable standards with other police services.   The MPs are competing for college grad recruits too.   I can attest to this from my own experiences during six months at the Canadian Forces Military Police Academy (CFMPA) in Borden, Ontario.   

The MP training, they drill it in to you over and over-train, assess and a practical evaluation (where applicable), and do it again.   Once you graduate, you have an idea of what's going on and are trained to handle what might come your way.   At Grad, I was impressed with what we got, looking back on it.   

The Mounties have 5 months at Depot; the MPs get 6, but we also have to learn certain military statutes and regs that civvy services just don't need to learn, so in the long run, I think it works out comparably.   Civvy forces generally have time at the Regional Academy, like Ontario Police College in Aylmer, Ont, coupled with in-service training, it usually works out to 6 months of school and 6 months to 12 months of coaching on the road with an FTO.

What's it like to be an MP?   It's regular cop stuff in the Patrol Sections.   Shift work, calls, most routine-some kinda hairy, like domestics, handling things like noise complaints, traffic accidents, interacting with the public on patrol and doing traffic enforcement.   I guess to get an idea, it's like policing for a small town, but the MP trade has a few extras.   The Field Units, Peacekeeping Tours, Invest, Detention Barracks, foreign work.   There's a lot of places to go in the trade, just like a civvy service.      

Additionally, the average police recruit for a civilian agency is 28-32 years of age.   That recruit, statistically, has applied to 7 agencies before he is hired (an Ontario statistic).   If you are younger than that, give the MPs a serious look.   They have no problem hiring younger recruits, and the military service on your resume makes you hot property if you don't want to be a 25 year MP, maybe you only want to sign on for a three or six year hitch.   They don't necessarily want you to sign on forever (currently it's three years, minimum), but if you do sign on, do it with the firm intent to give it all you've got for the duration of your time in the trade.   

The Military Police have a different way of evaluating potential recruits, you don't just apply and get an interview.   They hold regular screenings and the process is intensive over a three day period.   It's pretty in-depth and I was impressed.   I'd applied to three agencies at that time, the Military Police was my fourth and it was the only agency where the Chief showed up to meet and talk to the applicants.   Yeah, the Provost Marshal showed up at an applicant screening.   She wanted to see who was there and answer questions direct to the applicants.   That's unheard of at civilian agencies and it impressed me.

I hope I've helped you in making a more informed decision.   Like any job, a lot of what you get out of it is what you put into it.



PlatoonWatchdog
1 MP Platoon
Edmonton Garrison


----------



## Meridian (26 Jan 2005)

If only they didnt have a CV requirement!


----------



## JBP (26 Jan 2005)

> Additionally, the average police recruit for a civilian agency is 28-32 years of age.  That recruit, statistically, has applied to 7 agencies before he is hired (an Ontario statistic).  If you are younger than that, give the MPs a serious look.  They have no problem hiring younger recruits, and the military service on your resume makes you hot property if you don't want to be a 25 year MP, maybe you only want to sign on for a three or six year hitch.  They don't necessarily want you to sign on forever (currently it's three years, minimum), but if you do sign on, do it with the firm intent to give it all you've got for the duration of your time in the trade.
> 
> The Military Police have a different way of evaluating potential recruits, you don't just apply and get an interview.  They hold regular screenings and the process is intensive over a three day period.  It's pretty in-depth and I was impressed.  I'd applied to three agencies at that time, the Military Police was my fourth and it was the only agency where the Chief showed up to meet and talk to the applicants.  Yeah, the Provost Marshal showed up at an applicant screening.  She wanted to see who was there and answer questions direct to the applicants.  That's unheard of at civilian agencies and it impressed me.
> 
> I hope I've helped you in making a more informed decision.  Like any job, a lot of what you get out of it is what you put into it.




I have often heard it's very hard to get into the MP trade, mainly due to the fact they don't hire very often and there isn't much of a need for them. Then again on the recruitment site it says they are in high need at the moment and a bonus is that once you complete training your promoted to acting Corporal immediatly.... That is a great incentive I believe, but would Police Foundations at community college be good enough? Even 1 yr of Law and Security diploma??? I've been told by a recruiting Capt that either of those would be a good choice. Yes/No?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Meridian (26 Jan 2005)

I was told a diploma was required?

Except for MPO... then a degree is required (but not one in law).


----------



## PlatoonWatchdog (27 Jan 2005)

Pte (R) Joe said:
			
		

> I have often heard it's very hard to get into the MP trade, mainly due to the fact they don't hire very often and there isn't much of a need for them. Then again on the recruitment site it says they are in high need at the moment and a bonus is that once you complete training your promoted to acting Corporal immediatly.... That is a great incentive I believe, but would Police Foundations at community college be good enough? Even 1 yr of Law and Security diploma??? I've been told by a recruiting Capt that either of those would be a good choice. Yes/No?
> 
> Thanks, Joe



Hey Joe,
                     The recruitment site says they're in high need of MPs, eh?   I think recruiting is going to be an ongoing thing for our trade from now on, there's a lot of movement amongst qualified pers coming and going.   The MP trade, like any other employer is always looking for qualified recruits and the competition is strong, with a lot of civvy agencies currently hiring.   The promotion to acting Cpl, I can't really comment in detail on that.   Suffice to say it does allow the army to be more actively competitive in recruiting the best of the qualified in the market.

                     The generally accepted standard as the educational minimum requirement was the 2 Year Law and Security Diploma when I enlisted, four years ago.   The Police Foundations Program as I understand it is a compressed version of the 2 year College Diploma, running in at something like a year to a year and a half in duration, I heard it qualified too (I HEARD, don't quote me to a Recruiter-they hate that).   There were a few of my Academy classmates who held BA Degrees, one had two degrees, some had half a degree or two years of university.   Generally two years of formal post-secondary trade related training was the standard, course curriculums differ province to province.   A Recruiter can help you determine what currently qualifies.   

Maybe the standard was recently changed if the Capt is quoting you different?   

Work related experience always helps too, if you have that. 

Hope it helps. 

Cheers,



PlatoonWatchdog


----------



## MILPO (28 Jan 2005)

Some Police Foundations programs run from a year compressed to two full years. Law and security tends to lean towards the security, private inestigation field, but is still acceptable. It depends on the quality of the curriculum and the college whether it be private or community.   Some of the programs are modeled after local police services training, others are that of actual police college curriculum.   The trade will accept related university programs as well, i.e. Criminology,Crim. Justice, maybe others.


----------



## stellarpanther (15 Nov 2008)

I heard that CFMPA has a much higher failure rate than civi police forces, is there any truth to this and if so why is that?


----------



## garb811 (15 Nov 2008)

Over the last couple of years some courses have had 2-3 pers taken off, some have had none.  Of those taken off course, some of those are re-coursed, some are given an occupational transfer and some release.  Is that higher than a civie force?  Not a clue.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Nov 2008)

What is this fascination with failiure rates lately ?


----------



## medaid (15 Nov 2008)

Those who are afraid to try are doomed to fail... Doooooooomed!


----------



## Byerly (17 Nov 2008)

Keep in mind that you will earn significantly more in a Civilian Police Force, and many Civilian Forces in Canada do not recognize MP training, meaning Military Police members do not qualify for experienced officer application programs.  If you leave the MP's to join a Civi Force, you have to start out as a fresh recruit, same as Joe Blow from Subway.

Further, most forces Civilain Police Forces initial standards are not quite as high, in that a post secondary degree is not a requirement.  With the state of Policing today, it is an applicants market, and as long as you have a good head on your shoulders, a little bit of life experience, and a rleatively clean past, you should be able to decide who you work for.


----------



## MrPickles18 (16 Mar 2009)

PlatoonWatchdog said:
			
		

> The Mounties have 5 months at Depot; the MPs get 6, but we also have to learn certain military statutes and regs that civvy services just don't need to learn, so in the long run, I think it works out comparably.   Civvy forces generally have time at the Regional Academy, like Ontario Police College in Aylmer, Ont, coupled with in-service training, it usually works out to 6 months of school and 6 months to 12 months of coaching on the road with an FTO.



Ontario policing training is actually only about 3.5 months after OPC and local training, plus the FTO phase. Just and FYI


----------



## justin9 (5 Oct 2013)

Stu said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that you will earn significantly more in a Civilian Police Force, and many Civilian Forces in Canada do not recognize MP training, meaning Military Police members do not qualify for experienced officer application programs.  If you leave the MP's to join a Civi Force, you have to start out as a fresh recruit, same as Joe Blow from Subway.
> 
> Further, most forces Civilain Police Forces initial standards are not quite as high, in that a post secondary degree is not a requirement.  With the state of Policing today, it is an applicants market, and as long as you have a good head on your shoulders, a little bit of life experience, and a rleatively clean past, you should be able to decide who you work for.



Can anyone explain how one is not able, for example as an investigator in the MP, to get the same job in the civilian forces? 

Can you also  maybe explain what he meant in the 2nd paragraph. I have read a couple of entries about the post-secondary degree that is listed required in the MP page that it is not 'really' required, is this true in some cases or are there no exceptions? thanks!!


----------



## Precept (13 Oct 2013)

justin9 said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain how one is not able, for example as an investigator in the MP, to get the same job in the civilian forces?
> 
> Can you also  maybe explain what he meant in the 2nd paragraph. I have read a couple of entries about the post-secondary degree that is listed required in the MP page that it is not 'really' required, is this true in some cases or are there no exceptions? thanks!!



You lose all seniority when you transfer to a civilian police agency, and a lot of the time (most) your training isn't recognized. You go to the bottom of the list with all the other new Patrol Constables within the service and have to work you way back up and earn any new specialized units or positions. This isn't McDonalds where you can go from store to store and keep your position. When you join a new police service, you start at the bottom, just like everyone else. 

As a civilian, you need the diploma in Law and Security/Police Foundations/Criminal Justice/ etc. that's recognized by the CF as an approved pre-requisite course for the MP Branch. There is no way around that. The only time it's not required is for a currently serving member of the CF who has been given a bypass as it has been deemed they have an equivalent level of operational experience ie) A tour in Afghanistan.


----------



## twobite (4 Dec 2013)

Adding to that, yes you do lose seniority in a CV force, but once you are on the road, the experience you have as an investigator really shows. After putting in a solid year you could find yourself in a investigative spot for the next two to three years.

Education is a whole other matter. Any education helps with CV jobs, languages are huge and diversity is even bigger. If you have all three, your in anywhere.


----------



## RCDtpr (24 Dec 2013)

In all provinces but Ontario and Quebec MPs can lateral.

While (for now) you have to redo basic constable training in Ontario.....some services allow you to start as a 1st class Constable....so no...you do not start at the bottom with civvie services (pay wise)


----------



## Dissident (24 Dec 2013)

MPs can not lateral in BC either.


----------



## RCDtpr (24 Dec 2013)

I stand corrected... Bc, Ontario, and Quebec


----------



## amancalledhawk (4 Jan 2016)

Wow, it sounds like nothing has really changed in 25 years. Civilian agencies still not recognizing mil quals....imagine that isn't that much of a surprise. 

If my kids asked this same question to me now, I would tell them not to take this route if they think it is a shortcut to city police job, or any other civy job for that matter. The problem is that civilian agencies are run by old-boy networks, most of which could never pass mil fitness standards. If they understood the wisdom of hiring trained soldiers, maybe they would stop pretending to be soldiers. 

Military police is just a different sandbox. If you get accepted for training, run with it. Just don't expect another public service sandbox to accept you as one of them. Just know when you get out, there will be a few enlightened agencies who will put you to work. Keep in mind many of them will be private....LOL!


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2016)

amancalledhawk said:
			
		

> If my kids asked this same question to me now, I would tell them not to take this route if they think it is a shortcut to city police job, or any other civy job for that matter.



They might also want to read this,

CF experience relevant to RCMP, civ policing? (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/32733.0
9 pages.


----------



## Tibbson (4 Jan 2016)

amancalledhawk said:
			
		

> Wow, it sounds like nothing has really changed in 25 years. Civilian agencies still not recognizing mil quals....imagine that isn't that much of a surprise.
> 
> If my kids asked this same question to me now, I would tell them not to take this route if they think it is a shortcut to city police job, or any other civy job for that matter. The problem is that civilian agencies are run by old-boy networks, most of which could never pass mil fitness standards. If they understood the wisdom of hiring trained soldiers, maybe they would stop pretending to be soldiers.
> 
> Military police is just a different sandbox. If you get accepted for training, run with it. Just don't expect another public service sandbox to accept you as one of them. Just know when you get out, there will be a few enlightened agencies who will put you to work. Keep in mind many of them will be private....LOL!



It's more than whether or not the civilian police agencies what to accept MP training or not.  It usually boils down to what is in their Provincial Police Act.  The last time I looked at the Ontario Act there were provisions for accepting other training and it essentially stated that anyone being hired with prior experience must have gone through OPC, in the case of Ontario applicants, or some other accredited provincial policing academy.  While CFMPA provides excellent training, in some cases better than civilian academies, it is not accredited under any provincial police Act and therefore isn't eligible for lateral transfers unless the Province has enacted some exemption.  I don't know of any agency that wouldn't want the opportunity to accept trained MPs without having to pay to send them through some provincial police academy if they could.


----------



## Tibbson (4 Jan 2016)

amancalledhawk said:
			
		

> If my kids asked this same question to me now, I would tell them not to take this route if they think it is a shortcut to city police job, or any other civy job for that matter. The problem is that civilian agencies are run by old-boy networks, most of which could never pass mil fitness standards. If they understood the wisdom of hiring trained soldiers, maybe they would stop pretending to be soldiers.



Based on the large number of ex-MP I know who work for Halifax, Edmonton, Toronto and Sudbury I have to disagree with you.  I wouldn't say it is a shortcut but most civilian departments love to hire ex-MP who come with good credentials (not a known thud).  Heck, the OPP Staff Sgt in my community is ex-MP.


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2016)

Out of curiosity, I looked up what the Toronto Police Service currently accepts for lateral entry,

Successful completion of recruit training at the Ontario Police College, R.C.M.P. Depot or the accredited facilities below: 
◦British Columbia Institute of Justice
◦Edmonton Police Service
◦Calgary Police Service
◦Saskatchewan Police College
◦Winnipeg Police Service
◦Ecole Nationale de Police du Quebec
◦Atlantic Police Academy
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/careers/uni_lateral_entry.php

Also,
"Minimum two years of continuous service following graduation."
Two years of continuous service following graduation would, I guess, be fairly similar in Edmonton, Calgary, Winnipeg and Toronto.


----------

